# android studio: fehler bei laden des emulators



## lolcore (21. Okt 2019)

hallo, ich habe das  aktuellste andriod studio mit der sdk plattform 9.0 auf windows 7 (32 bit)  installiert. wenn ich meine app ausführe kompiliert alles richtig, aber ich bekomme dann folgende meldungen wenn der emulator gestartet werden soll:

17:05    Executing tasks: [:app:assembleDebug]

17:06    Emulator: Warning: Quick Boot / Snapshots not supported on this machine. A CPU with EPT + UG features is currently needed. We will address this in a future release.

17:06    Emulator: Warning: requested RAM 1536M too high for your system. Reducing to maximum supported size 512M

17:06    Emulator: C:\Users\glasow\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\emulator\qemu\windows-x86\qemu-system-x86_64.exe: Could not load library WinHvPlatform.dll.

17:06    Emulator: C:\Users\glasow\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\emulator\qemu\windows-x86\qemu-system-x86_64.exe: failed to initialize WHPX: Function not implemented

17:06    Emulator: Process finished with exit code 0


----------



## Xyz1 (21. Okt 2019)

lolcore hat gesagt.:


> 17:06 Emulator: Warning: Quick Boot / Snapshots not supported on this machine. A CPU with EPT + UG features is currently needed. We will address this in a future release.
> 
> 17:06 Emulator: Warning: requested RAM 1536M too high for your system. Reducing to maximum supported size 512M


Naja da steht es. Dein System ist vielleicht etwas zu alt oder anders gesagt dem Emulator nicht gewachsen.


----------



## lolcore (21. Okt 2019)

lies mal die darauf folgenden meldungen.

in dem ordner 
Emulator: C:\Users\glasow\AppData\Local\Android\Sdk\emulator\qemu\windows-x86\
gibt es eine exe mit dem namen 
qemu-system-i386.exe
kann man irgendwo einstellen das er die anstelle der 
qemu-system-x86_64.exe 
ausführt. denn wie der name schon sagt ist diese ja für nen 64 bit system.


----------



## Creepaz (21. Okt 2019)

Das hat nur mit dem nichts zu tun. In der Fehlermeldung steht auch, dass der angefragte RAM von 1,5GB zu hoch für dein System ist und somit nur 512MB zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Kannst du mal deine System-Specs auflisten?


----------



## lolcore (22. Okt 2019)

achso - ich dachte das wäre egal. dachte: is ja nur ne warnung und keine fehlermeldung.

hab nen
dual core
1.9 GHz
3 GB RAM
32 Bit System
Windows 7 Prof.

ich habe auch noch gelesen wie man die ram im AVD für ein profil einstellt. bei den vorgegebene profilen kann ich aber den RAMnicht einstellen( (1536M  sind eingestellt und die eingabemaske ist disabled also nur lesbar) und wenn ich nen eigenes profil anlege, kann ich zwar die RAM auf 512 einstellen aber ich muss dann wieder ein system image runterladen welches 500 mb gross ist. dsl habe ich aber erst in 3 wochen - lade momentan über nen smartphone hotspot mit 20KB/s.


----------



## Creepaz (22. Okt 2019)

1,9GHz Dual-Core Prozessor könnte wohl für den Emulator grade so noch reichen. 3GB Ram ist jetzt so eine Sache. Das Programm fordert 1,5GB - kriegt aber nur 500MB. Eine Sache wäre, dass die Funktionen mit 500MB gar nicht richtig ausgeführt werden können. Fraglich ist jetzt, was du im "Leerlauf" an RAM zur Verfügung hast, sprich was andere Programme die evtl. im Hintergrund laufen noch ziehen.

Schlicht und ergreifend würde ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster lehnen und behaupten, dass deine Specs für den Emulator zu niedrig sind und er damit einfach nicht umgehen kann.


----------



## lolcore (22. Okt 2019)

wie viel ram der emulator nutzt kann man einstellen:
Reducing to maximum supported size 512M
standartmäßig sind 1536MB eingestellt und die soll ich halt auf 512MB reduzieren, was bei mir halt nicht geht weil die eingabe felder disabled sind bzw das laden eines neuen sytem images bei nem neuen profil zu viel zeit in anspruch nimmt.
bin auch immer noch der meinung dass der fehler darin liegt das er die qemu-system-x86_64.exe  (64 bit) startet. weiß halt nur nicht wie man einstellt das er die qemu-system-i386.exe  nimmt. denke das man halt mit nem 32 bit system keine software startet kann die für 64 systeme ausgelegt ist.


----------



## lolcore (22. Okt 2019)

oder heißt 
Reducing to maximum supported size 512M 
dass er die max ram jetzt reduziert?
dachte das heißt dass ich das selber per hand einstellen soll.


----------



## Creepaz (22. Okt 2019)

"Reducing to maximum supported size" bedeutet, dass er auf den maximal Unterstützen RAM runterregelt.


----------



## lolcore (23. Okt 2019)

ok. danke für die hilfe. muss mir dann evtl nen neuen rechner besorgen - mal schauen


----------



## lolcore (23. Jan 2020)

soo -  bin dann doch noch auf eine bessere ideen gekommen, als sich nen neuen rechner zu kaufen. 
also, lösung des problems ist entweder, dass man einen anderen emulator benutzt oder das ganze einfach auf einem gerät testet.


----------

